# aquamacs et les caracteres speciaux



## cbusschaert (24 Août 2011)

Salut, 

Je cherche desepéremment comment faire des caractères tels que [] et {} avec Aquamacs. J'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas de tutoriel et a part utiliser le visualiseur de caractères pour insérer a chaque fois que j'en ai besoin ces carateres speciaux je ne trouve pas les raccourcis claviers specifique a Aquamacs a utiliser puisqu'il ne connait pas les raccourci "traditionnel" de ces caractères. 

Merci pour votre aide, 

Clo


----------



## bbjul2000 (31 Octobre 2011)

Si je me trompe pas, normalement tu dois faire atl+maj+( et tu auras '[' inversement pour ']'
Pour l'accolade '{' c'est alt+(
et ensuite si ça ne marche pas, c'est que tu dois aller dans option/languages/set languages environment/european/french ( tu sélectionne french ) normalement ça devrait marcher, j'avais eu ce problème là, sur un autre éditeur ça marchait et pas sur aquamacs.

Voilà j'espère que ça résout ton problème.


----------

